# Roma - Juventus: 30 Agosto 2015 ore 18. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Roma - Juventus, primo big match della Serie A 2015/2016. Si gioca Domenica 30 Agosto 2015 alle ore 18 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

La Roma arriva alla partita dopo aver pareggiato contro il Verona, in trasferta. Nella capitale, il tecnico Garcia è già sotto accusa. E si chiede, a gran voce, l'impiego di Totti che potrebbe giocare insieme a Dzeko. La Juventus arriva dalla sorprendente sconfitta interna contro l'Udinese.

Dove vedere Roma - Juventus in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 18.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti, news e commenti.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Se i gobbi perdono pure questa, inizia a mettersi male...

A Roma, invece, sono già iniziate le polemiche.


----------



## Black1897 (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se i gobbi perdono pure questa, inizia a mettersi male...
> .



ma neanche un po'...ci sono 37 giornate da giocare ancora...


----------



## Aragorn (24 Agosto 2015)

Vediamo fino a che livelli arriva il masochismo della Roma.


----------



## juventino (24 Agosto 2015)

Hanno un'occasione d'oro, se sprecano pure questa...


----------



## Tobi (24 Agosto 2015)

Questa la vince la Roma. 
La Juve va in giro con Padoin e Sturaro in mediana


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Conoscendo i miei polli , la juve vincerà con gol di Pogba e Pereyra 
Oppure con gol alla cazo di Padoin


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> ma neanche un po'...ci sono 37 giornate da giocare ancora...



Allora possiamo dirlo anche noi


----------



## Atletico Maniero (24 Agosto 2015)

Magari se si potesse evitare di giocare col 352 con Padoin regista e Coman a supporto di Mandzukic sarebbe meglio. Se dovessimo perdere pure questo prevedo un clima infuocato. Vincere...PUNTO!


----------



## BlackAndWhite (24 Agosto 2015)

questo anno falseremo il campionato gia alla seconda giornata


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Agosto 2015)

Sarebbe ora di tornare a giocare con un modulo decente e panchinare Coman.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Agosto 2015)

Chi perde starà in grossi guai secondo me. Non faccio pronostici.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

2 fisso.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> questo anno falseremo il campionato gia alla seconda giornata



A già il falsare il campionato  che cosa ridicola.
Però sarei contento se vincessimo con un gol in fuori gioco  
P.s sono della Roma


----------



## BlackAndWhite (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> A già il falsare il campionato  che cosa ridicola.
> Però sarei contento se vincessimo con un gol in fuori gioco
> P.s sono della Roma


lo so che sei della roma 
gervinho a porta vuota in fuorigioco non fischiato tira fuori


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> lo so che sei della roma
> gervinho a porta vuota in fuorigioco non fischiato tira fuori


Sicuro


----------



## Black1897 (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Allora possiamo dirlo anche noi



ovvio


----------



## tifosa asRoma (24 Agosto 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> lo so che sei della roma
> gervinho a porta vuota in fuorigioco non fischiato tira fuori



Cosa certa , ma a quanto pare gervinho potrebbe essere venduto in premier prima di domenica, io intanto accendo ceri pregando che l'operazione vada in porto.


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

Se vogliamo sperare in un campionato un po' più aperto almeno quest'anno, dovremo tifare spudoratamente Roma in questo scontro. Il punto è che non hanno proprio la mentalità per certe cose. Immagino la Juventus la spunterà o al massimo vi sarà un pareggio. Non escludo neanche qualche episodio controverso o qualche espulsione a condizionare la gara.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> ovvio



Bene allora


----------



## de sica (24 Agosto 2015)

Vedo la roma favorita, sia in virtù delle assenze in casa gobbi sia per il fattore olimpico. Ma la tensione in queste partite potrebbe far succedere di tutto


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Cosa certa , ma a quanto pare gervinho potrebbe essere venduto in premier prima di domenica, io intanto accendo ceri pregando che l'operazione vada in porto.



 mi dispiace, perchè il suo ( sei mesi finali a parte) lo ha sempre fatto, però è inconcepibile che giochinsempre anche quando non dovrebbe


----------



## juventino (24 Agosto 2015)

Siamo già con le spalle al muro alla seconda di campionato. Da questa partita non dico capiremo chi siamo, ma di certo solo una squadra che ha le palle sarà in grado di tirarle fuori.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Siamo già con le spalle al muro alla seconda di campionato. Da questa partita non dico capiremo chi siamo, ma di certo solo una squadra che ha le palle sarà in grado di tirarle fuori.



Avete la vittoria assicurata, purtroppo noi nei momenti in cui dovremmo trasformarci in leoni e combattere ,ci caghiamo addosso e ci traformiamo in mona che sbatton le porte e le chiudono urlando


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2015)

up


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Come ho detto di là:

Vince la Juventus o è pareggio. Non escludo né l'espulsione di uno della Roma, né il rituale episodio controverso pro-Juventus come quasi in ogni scontro diretto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come ho detto di là:
> 
> Vince la Juventus o è pareggio. Non escludo né l'espulsione di uno della Roma, né il rituale episodio controverso pro-Juventus come quasi in ogni scontro diretto.



E io come ho già detto, le scuse se ci saranno episodi dubbi non le voglio sentire, la. Juve è piena di infortunati, anche se hanno una squadra molto forte lo stesso , e se i nostri non fanno almeno un pareggio, vadano a farsi benedire, per non. Dire altro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Agosto 2015)

Anche quest'anno la Roma favoritissima e risucierà a portare a casa il risultato


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche quest'anno la Roma favoritissima e risucierà a portare a casa il risultato



 noto ironia in questo post  
D'altronde ce la meritiamo, visto che in campionato la Juve non la battiamo da 2 anni e mezzo


----------



## markjordan (26 Agosto 2015)

goleada rometta


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> goleada rometta


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2015)

La Juventus a 0 punti dopo due giornate sarebbe una notizia ....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> noto ironia in questo post
> D'altronde ce la meritiamo, visto che in campionato la Juve non la battiamo da 2 anni e mezzo



Son tre anni che vi tifo, ma mi deludete sempre. Ormai vi conosco


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Son tre anni che vi tifo, ma mi deludete sempre. Ormai vi conosco



Io son 18 anni che li tifo, che dovrei fare


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Agosto 2015)

Non scherziamo. Mi dispiace dirlo ma vincerà la Juve facile facile. La Juventus ha una mentalità e una storia vincente in campionato. Non ci sarà partita secondo me. Anche io "tifo" Roma ogni anno ormai da 3 anni a sta parte, ma come altri utenti puntualmente vengo deluso. Ormai non mi faccio illusioni...


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo. Mi dispiace dirlo ma vincerà la Juve facile facile. La Juventus ha una mentalità e una storia vincente in campionato. Non ci sarà partita secondo me. Anche io "tifo" Roma ogni anno ormai da 3 anni a sta parte, ma come altri utenti puntualmente vengo deluso. Ormai non mi faccio illusioni...



Più siamo delusi, meno rimarremo amareggiati    

















O più bello sarà gioire ( ricordo la vigilia di Roma-Juve 1-0 del 2013 , la Juve anche se già nettamente avanti doveva ancora vincere la serie a , e noi prendevamo pizze in faccia da chiunque, il senso di rassegnazione con cui io e la mia famiglia guardammo la partita era incredibile, mai prima di allora vedemmo una partita con una sicurezza tale di essere massacrati , a fine partita le reazioni erano assai diverse), voglio sperarci


----------



## Marchisio89 (27 Agosto 2015)

Io penso X.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (27 Agosto 2015)

Dico solo che la juve non perde le prime 2 di campionato dal 1912,quando non esisteva neanche la serie A a girone unico,quindi finirà con un pareggio o con una vittoria bianconera


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2015)

X è il risultato più probabile.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Dico solo che la juve non perde le prime 2 di campionato dal 1912,quando non esisteva neanche la serie A a girone unico,quindi finirà con un pareggio o con una vittoria bianconera



Ci sarebbe sempre una prima volta, ma hai ragione , stupidi come siamo , ci faremo battere senza pietà ,


----------



## Mou (27 Agosto 2015)

Per fare risultato a Roma ci vuole ben altra concentrazione rispetto alla partita con l'Udinese. Dentro Morata e Marchisio se camminano.


----------



## accadde_domani (27 Agosto 2015)

Fare almeno un pareggio in casa con la Juve in questo momento non credo sia impossibile parlando in termini astratti, ma purtroppo noi abbiamo dimostrato in più di un'occasione che con i bianconeri di fronte non siamo sereni, quindi purtroppo prevedo una sconfitta di misura.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Per fare risultato a Roma ci vuole ben altra concentrazione rispetto alla partita con l'Udinese. Dentro Morata e Marchisio se camminano.



Marchisio dicono che non ce la fa , mentre Morata , potrebbe giocare.
Ma fatelo riposare un pochino, dopo la sosta potrà tornare Morata


----------



## Mou (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Marchisio dicono che non ce la fa , mentre Morata , potrebbe giocare.
> Ma fatelo riposare un pochino, dopo la sosta potrà tornare Morata



Morata e Manolas hanno qualcosa da chiarire


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2015)

Questa partita può essere indicativa per capire le reali capacità delle 2 squadre quest'anno. Entrambe hanno cambiato volto e hanno deluso, chi più chi meno, alla prima giornata. Una vittoria della Juve lascerebbe più o meno le cose come l'anno scorso. In caso di vittoria della Roma, non dico che qualcosa in casa Juve comincerebbe a scricchiolare, però sarebbe sorprendente vedere la Juve a 0 punti dopo 2 giornate. Sarà un primo banco di prova per entrambe. Con i giocatori dell'anno scorso non avrei avuto dubbi sulla vittoria della Juve, quest'anno faccio fatica a fare un pronostico per questa gara. Forse il pareggio è il risultato più probabile.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Morata e Manolas hanno qualcosa da chiarire



A suon di pugni calci e bestemmie


----------



## vero juventino (28 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come ho detto di là:
> 
> Vince la Juventus o è pareggio. Non escludo né l'espulsione di uno della Roma, né il rituale episodio controverso pro-Juventus come quasi in ogni scontro diretto.


giusto! fortunatamente il nostro top player, l'arbitro, quest'estate non l'abbiamo ceduto...
non vedertela neache tanto come al solito farà la differenza e ci farà vincere


----------



## yohann (28 Agosto 2015)

Tifero Roma mi sono rotto dei gobbi e poi i giallorossi mi fanno tenerezza...


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

up


----------



## BlackAndWhite (30 Agosto 2015)

curioso di vedere dybala dal primo minuto...l`unico problema e padoin che in regia non si puo vedere...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

La Roma *sarebbe *favorita, ma come si fa a giocare ancora con Totti e De Rossi queste partite così importanti?
Io li lascerei in panca.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La Roma *sarebbe *favorita, ma come si fa a giocare ancora con Totti e De Rossi queste partite così importanti?



Beh secondo me con Totti (anche subentrato) la prima partita la Roma l'avrebbe vinta facile, hanno sbagliato una quantità industriale di ultimi passaggi col Verona. Beh tra De Rossi e Padoin come registi davanti alla difesa secondo te chi è messo peggio?

Alla Juve comunque basta risolvere provocando un po' sia Totti che De Rossi e si ritrovano tranquillamente la Roma in 9. Anzi, in 10, perché Totti può pure sputare all'arbitro e non gli dicono nulla.


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Agosto 2015)

Io prevedo una gara noiosa. Tanta tensione, un bel po' di gialli ma poco calcio "vero". Pareggio, se non a reti inviolate solo per via di calci piazzati o invenzioni dei singoli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2015)

La Juventus non perderà mai. X2.


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Juventus non perderà mai. X2.



Quoto. E mi aspetto anche almeno un episodio a favore come ogni anno. Vediamo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

La logica in questo momento dice Roma,ma sono abbastanza sicuro che vincerà la Juve.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2015)

Non credo che rimarranno a zero punti dopo due giornate, la Roma mi sembra troppo statica, la Juve troppo confusionaria e senza un idea precisa, però mi sembra stia meglio a livello fisico e in difesa sono molto piu solidi..


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quoto. E mi aspetto anche almeno un episodio a favore come ogni anno. Vediamo.



questo è sicuro, più che l episodio vorrei tenere d occhio l arbitraggio, per indirizzare la partita basta fischiare solo a favore di una squadra, vedremo..


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

*Formazioni ufficiali*

*Roma (4-3-3):* Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, De Rossi, Digne; Nainggolan, Keita, Pjanic; Salah, Dzeko, Iago. 
*Juventus (3-5-2):* Buffon; Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Pogba, Padoin, Sturaro, Evra; Dybala, Mandzukic.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali*
> 
> *Roma (4-3-3):* Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, De Rossi, Digne; Nainggolan, Keita, Pjanic; Salah, Dzeko, Iago.
> *Juventus (3-5-2):* Buffon; Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Pogba, Padoin, Sturaro, Evra; Dybala, Mandzukic.


Finalmente non gioca Gervinho  
La difesa


----------



## Sir Yussen (30 Agosto 2015)

Ecco, passare da Vidal-Pirlo a Padoin-Sturare non penso sia proprio sottile come differenza


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Se queste sono le due top d'Italia c'è da ridere. Con 100 milioni mettevi su una squadra che le arava


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali*
> 
> *Roma (4-3-3):* Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, De Rossi, Digne; Nainggolan, Keita, Pjanic; Salah, Dzeko, Iago.
> *Juventus (3-5-2):* Buffon; Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Pogba, Padoin, Sturaro, Evra; Dybala, Mandzukic.



Difesa a 5 per la Juve...
Centrocampo orrendo,Pogba a parte.
Abbiamo sprecato un'occasione pazzesca.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se queste sono le due top d'Italia c'è da ridere. Con 100 milioni mettevi su una squadra che le arava



eh..ma c'è fester, questo è il problema.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Si parte


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Fino a quando dovremo sopportare scarpini e palla rosa? Mi sale il nazismo...


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Che faccia Acciuga ahahahahahah


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Dopo 32 secondi  JUVE


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Già rigore netto negato


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2015)

E intanto i soliti LADRI BANDITI.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2015)

Dopo 1 minuto già mi è passata la voglia....VERGOGNA...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Lol rigore già negato per la Roma dopo manco 1 minuto il violino  . Io spero in un 2 noi stiamo dormendo su Witzel se perdono per me si riduffano su di lui.


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

e uno
la bruttezza della maglia della juve e' imbarazzante


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Che falso Liechstainer


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

E anche questa finirà in caciara


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

roma partita molto bene.. secondo me vincono


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia i gobbi stanno ridotti peggio di noi


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Dopo questo pallone perso Pogba vale 326milioni


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

La Roma purtroppo soffre di eiaculazione veloce...


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Il gioco gobbo attuale è peggio del nostro. Lancio alla ricerca di Mandzukic


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La Roma purtroppo soffre di eiaculazione veloce...



In ogni caso in un altro campionato sarebbero stati già 1-0 Roma


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Bel tiro di Pobbà


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Nainggolan che giocatore, comunque


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nainggolan che giocatore, comunque


Fortissimo, è come Vidal, sa fare tutto


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> In ogni caso in un altro campionato sarebbero stati già 1-0 Roma



Ne ho visti veramente pochi di rigori fischiati dopo 30 secondi... Figuriamoci con la Juve..


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Palo di Miralem.


----------



## Fabregas (30 Agosto 2015)

Juve inesistente..


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

li morte'


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2015)

Juventus imbarazzante ma ovviamente 0 a 0


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ne ho visti veramente pochi di rigori fischiati dopo 30 secondi... Figuriamoci con la Juve..



Non ti ricordi qualcosa l'anno scorso.... Un nostro terzino....


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Me lo vedo il nostro centrocampista tecnico capitano Montolivo fare sto tiro


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2015)

La Roma che fatica a far gol al Siena...mah!


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non ti ricordi qualcosa l'anno scorso.... Un nostro terzino....



 quello non è nemmeno un giocatore di calcio...


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La Roma che fatica a far gol al Siena...mah!


siena ?
sheva gol annullato buono di 3 metri
scudetto rubato e poi regalato ai cugini , il bel calcio italiano


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Che ladri


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

catenaccio juve
chiellini l'impunito a vita


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

La Giuve presa a pallonate


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Roma dominante, lo avevo detto io che il cap era colmato, altro che. E comunque muoviamoci a prendere Witsel perché Marotta dopo questa partita prenderà almeno due giocatori.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Agosto 2015)

E incredibile quello che ha Chiellini con gli arbitri, graziato e poco..


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Sta partita sta diventando una caciara 



kolao95 ha scritto:


> E comunque muoviamoci a prendere Witsel perché Marotta dopo questa partita prenderà almeno due giocatori.


Quoto per me stanno aspettando che la Juve c'è lo soffi, ah già ma lui sta a fare il bello al mare.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Chiellini è uno scarpone spaventoso.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> siena ?





Chiellini non ammonito...strano...un giocatore corretto come lui...


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Niente male sto Digne


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Chiellini giallo sacrosanto.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Ah ah ah ah. Sarebbe stato ROSSO.


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

il romanista caressa sempre a trovare alibi all'arbitro


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2015)

Beh Chiellini sarebbe stato espulso, un rigore negato, tutto nella norma direi....


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

E i telecronisti "ha preso la palla". Non si può intervenire così, glielo devo spiegare io?


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

il giallo li non c'era 
ma ammiro suarez , ho detto tutto


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

Mi piacerebbe sentire cosa pensa un juventino della partita fino ad adesso


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

Non possono far perdere la Juventus. Ha bisogno di punti se vuole arrivare terza o quarta.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2015)

Pogba
Pogb
Pog
Po
Pol
Poli


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sentire cosa pensa un juventino della partita fino ad adesso


aspettano , io mica la vedo bene x la roma , sterili


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E i telecronisti "ha preso la palla". Non si può intervenire così, glielo devo spiegare io?



Allora ti sei perso l'entrata di ieri di Dier su Cleverley.. L'arbitro nemmeno ha fischiato fallo.. inglesi..


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Sono stati presi praticamente a pallonate ma stanno ancora 0-0..


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

*Roma Juventus 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pogba
> Pogb
> Pog
> Po
> ...



Chissà se riescono a rendersene conto entro le prossime 24 ore e sganciare il pacco a qualche emiro prima di assistere alla maggiore svalutazione della storia del calcio...


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

Allegri sta dimostrando il suo reale valore.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Chiellieni è proprio l'erede di Materazzi, sognavo il ritorno di Ibra solo per vederlo schiantato


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

Certo che la ladrata dopo un minuto netto è leggendaria 
Partitona della Roma finora,ma se non segnano alla svelta arriverà la sculata,è scritto.
Tra l'altro oggi vediamo il peggior centrocampo degli ultimi 4 anni della Juve,col povero Pogba in mezzo agli ItalMedioman. Infatti Nainggolan&co li stanno trucidando.
Chiellini essere disgustoso,speriamo che continui così la partita e che lo sbattano fuori.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

State A vedere la Roma che le va a prendere....


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> State A vedere la Roma che le va a prendere....



Succederà. Esattamente quello che hai detto 
Divino Cane


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Chissà se riescono a rendersene conto entro le prossime 24 ore e sganciare il pacco a qualche emiro prima di assistere alla maggiore svalutazione della storia del calcio...



Va bene che a fianco aveva Padoin e Sturaro, però è stato portato a spasso da Keita, cioè il vecchio Keita...è come dici quest'anno neppure il pompaggio mediatico eviterà la svalutazione clamorosa di Pobbà


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

A parte il rigore non dato all'inizio e la prima ammonizione di Chiellini graziata, Rizzoli sta arbitrando molto bene. Per il resto cosa c'è da dire? Una sola squadra in campo ed è la Roma. Dominio totale. Digne come si sapeva è un ottimo terzino. Iago Falque è il loro Bertolacci. Un vero e proprio giocatorino da provincia. Questa partita mi ricorda Milan-Barca del Febbraio 2013. Allegri fa fare tutto all'avversario e al momento opportuno lo infilza, rifugiandosi in difesa. La Roma non la vince.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ci sarà da ridere in champions. Sberle in England, sberle in Germany, sberle in Spain


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Certo che la ladrata dopo un minuto netto è leggendaria
> Partitona della Roma finora,ma se non segnano alla svelta arriverà la sculata,è scritto.
> Tra l'altro oggi vediamo il peggior centrocampo degli ultimi 4 anni della Juve,col povero Pogba in mezzo agli ItalMedioman. Infatti Nainggolan&co li stanno trucidando.
> Chiellini essere disgustoso,speriamo che continui così la partita e che lo sbattano fuori.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà da ridere in champions. Sberle in England, sberle in Germany, sberle in Spain



Il Moenchenglabach fa pietà dai, vinceranno con loro sicuro


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Un vero peccato comunque che in ogni scontro diretto per lo Scudo ci deve essere sempre l'episodio pro-Juve. Il gol di Muntari, i rigori a Tevez, quest'anno il rigore non dato alla Roma. Vediamo che altro succederà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

Lo ripeto ancora , poi magari la venderanno ma TEVEZ che inventava il gol dal nulla NON LO PUOI SOSTITUIRE


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2015)

Da twitter: un tifoso Gobbo:

"Giallo a Chiellini vergognoso"


----------



## vero juventino (30 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sentire cosa pensa un juventino della partita fino ad adesso


non illudetevi, la vera juve si vedrà dopo la sosta...
ci sono parecchie assenze, giocatori nuovi appena arrivati che si devono integrare e forse arriverà un buon centrocampista dal mercato.
l'importante oggi è il risultato, del gioco me ne frega 0


se ad arbitrare ci fosse stato un arbitro inglese chiellini non sarebbe stato neache ammonito, figuriamoci espulso aahaha


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

Chiellini è il giocatore più sopravvalutato e insopportabile della Serie A

Come sempre, vergognoso incensamento di Pogba ad ogni tocco di palla da parte di Piccinini


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Un vero peccato comunque che in ogni scontro diretto per lo Scudo ci deve essere sempre l'episodio pro-Juve. Il gol di Muntari, i rigori a Tevez, quest'anno il rigore non dato alla Roma. Vediamo che altro succederà.



Perché ti lamenti ? A te la Juve sta simpatica no ? .


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2015)

vero juventino ha scritto:


> non illudetevi, la vera juve si vedrà dopo la sosta...
> ci sono parecchie assenze, giocatori nuovi appena arrivati che si devono integrare e forse arriverà un buon centrocampista dal mercato.
> l'importante oggi è il risultato, del gioco me ne frega 0
> 
> ...



Ahaha avete fatto ridere e dovreste perdere di minimo un goal .


----------



## Mou (30 Agosto 2015)

Mi sintonizzo ora per il secondo tempo  cosa mi sono perso?


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Perché ti lamenti ? A te la Juve sta simpatica no ? .



Non è che sta simpatica, sono sportivo e mi piace seguire un po' tutte non ''tifando'' più ormai. Ma questo non vuol dire che dinanzi ai soliti episodi deplorevoli non debba ammettere certe cose


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Mi sintonizzo ora per il secondo tempo  cosa mi sono perso?



Niente di nuovo, la solita ladrata Giuventina contro la Roma


----------



## vero juventino (30 Agosto 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ahaha avete fatto ridere e dovreste perdere di minimo un goal .


ridere o no sta 0-0 romanista per un pomeriggio


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il Moenchenglabach fa pietà dai, vinceranno con loro sicuro



Come hanno vinto in Grecia l'anno scorso che a differenza di oggi erano una squadra seria


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Mi sintonizzo ora per il secondo tempo  cosa mi sono perso?



Bella Roma, Juve senza idee. Pogba nullo, Dybala pure. Mandzukic si muove meglio e di più.


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Graziato Mr. 200 milioni...


----------



## diavolo (30 Agosto 2015)

Pogba meritava il secondo giallo per proteste plateali,se al suo posto ci fosse stato Balotelli....


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma dai


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2015)

Arbitraggio insufficiente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Mi sintonizzo ora per il secondo tempo  cosa mi sono perso?



Primo tempo dominato dalla Roma, dopo 30 secondi c'era rigore per la Roma e Pjanic ha preso la traversa, primo tempo penoso della Juve e sinceramente non ricordo l'ultima volta che la Juve ha giocato cosi male .


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2015)

vero juventino ha scritto:


> ridere o no sta 0-0 romanista per un pomeriggio



Io romanista per un pomeriggio te ladro tutta la vita


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Non segneranno mai


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Ora la puccia Miralem


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Glielo diamo questo rosso a Mr. 798 milioni?


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

Ora segna la Juventus. Scritto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Eccola l'avevo detto Buffon fermo come un pollo vantaggio meritato.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Gol di Pjanic


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Che gol.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Miralem!


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non segneranno mai





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ora la puccia Miralem


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

Gol della Roma. 1-0


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

SEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## diavolo (30 Agosto 2015)

Spettacolare punizione


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

E Gigi va a prenderla nella rete


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2015)

Godo


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Guarda lì, tutti sparati a protestare verso il guardalinee. Schifosi!


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ciao ciao.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

vero juventino ha scritto:


> ridere o no sta 0-0 romanista per un pomeriggio


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma gli juventini ridicoli che corrono piangendo verso l assistente?


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Guarda lì, tutti sparati a protestare verso il guardalinee. Schifosi!



Non ho visto ma posso immaginare che fossero in 7 o 8, in pieno stile Juve


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Mr. 40 milioni


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

Dybala 40mln li vale tutti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2015)

se la roma non si distrugge come l'anno scorso quest'anno ha la vera occasione di vincere lo scudetto, questa è l'annata giusta in cui sorprendere la juve


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non ho visto ma posso immaginare che fossero in 7 o 8, in pieno stile Juve



Che poi era fuori area


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

ahahah Rubinho espulso incredibile


----------



## diavolo (30 Agosto 2015)

Rubinho che grida" vergognatevi"


----------



## BB7 (30 Agosto 2015)

Juve in stile Real di Mourinho


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mr. 40 milioni





Dany20 ha scritto:


> Dybala 40mln li vale tutti.



Sicuramente sono tantissimi soldi e io non avrei speso tutti quei soldi però per me il giocatore è forte poi vedremo .

Ps: dopo 3 anni mi sono accorta che esiste il multi quote  io modificavo il post e inserivo l'altro quote


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io romanista per un pomeriggio te ladro tutta la vita


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Quanto teatro..

Ormai la quotazione supera i 400 milioni...


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

E' più facile che io stasera mi porti Monica Bellucci a letto, piuttosto che la Roma tenga il vantaggio


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

Pogba quanto vale ora?


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Pobbà 1000 milioni


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> se la roma non si distrugge come l'anno scorso quest'anno ha la vera occasione di vincere lo scudetto, questa è l'annata giusta in cui sorprendere la juve


chi fa gol ?


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sicuramente sono tantissimi soldi e io non avrei speso tutti quei soldi però per me il giocatore è forte poi vedremo .
> 
> *Ps: dopo 3 anni mi sono accorta che esiste il multi quote  io modificavo il post e inserivo l'altro quote *


*

*

e sei pure moderatore... hahah


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Fortissimo Nainggolan


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che poi era fuori area


su sky mezz'ora di replay e poi caressa ammette , era fuori


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Se penso che gli abbiamo permesso di riscattare Nainggolan prendendogli Roberto Laccio


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

Pogba farà la fine di Boateng con la 10.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

daie roma.... raddoppia


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' più facile che io stasera mi porti Monica Bellucci a letto, piuttosto che la Roma tenga il vantaggio



Su vatti a cambiare e apri il portafoglio  io sto aspettando il 2-0 per andare a cena  .


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

È uscito Padoin.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Pobba prima ha fatto un controllo da 100000 miliardi su un calcio d'angolo.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

La Roma stasera ha vinto lo scudetto.


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

Espulso Evra. Juve in 10.


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

2-0 Dzeko.


----------



## diavolo (30 Agosto 2015)

Che gol dzeko


----------



## kolao95 (30 Agosto 2015)

Dzekoooo


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Roma stasera ha vinto lo scudetto.



L'ho pensato anche io .


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Azz...


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

nervoso = infortuni e insicurezza e 2 a zerooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Ciao Juve ora posso andare a cena, uff sto in ansia  ho brutte sensazioni su Witzel dopo questa scoppola  ufffffffff


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

yes!! chiellini meda!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2015)

Dzeko è una bestia...mamma mia che giocatore....Juve completamente annichilita....una roba brutta brutta...la Roma DEVE vincere lo scudetto...troppo più forte


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Grandissimo Edin


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

Europa League lala lala lala


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Roma stasera ha vinto lo scudetto.


l'inter , sicuro


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Europa League lala lala lala



di chi è la colpa??


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Roma stasera ha vinto lo scudetto.



Penso che la Juve sia favorita ma sto inziando ad avere dubbi e occhio all'inter  e pensare che se predavamo ibra e Witzel pure noi eravamo da scudetto che rabbia....


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> l'inter , sicuro


Diciamo il Sassuolo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Edin



Ancora sei qui preparati con Monica


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

E vabbe voleva far scendere lo stadio


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Agosto 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> L'ho pensato anche io .



Adesso hanno e lontanamente il miglior centrocampo di italia ma non mi convince la sua difesa, puo essere una bella lotta con la Juventus che invece ha la miglior difesa


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2015)

GODO GODO GODO . L' importante è che perda la Juve e quel sopravvalutato di allegri .


----------



## devils milano (30 Agosto 2015)

ragazzi vedendoli ora nel nostro campionato non c'è partita...Dzeko è nettamente piu forte di Mandzukic,il quale è un buonissimo attaccante..ma Edin è da top club.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

La gufata


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2015)

Juve a zero punto dopo due giornate.


----------



## Heaven (30 Agosto 2015)

Dal Genoa prendiamo solo quelli scarsi oh, Iago Falque è davvero un bel calciatore, da grande squadra

Altra grande operazione di Sabatini


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Pensate se avessero anche Strootman che razza di centrocampo...


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' più facile che io stasera mi porti Monica Bellucci a letto, piuttosto che la Roma tenga il vantaggio



Poi dimmi come va


----------



## francylomba (30 Agosto 2015)

ah ma c'e parrucchino in tribuna!!!


----------



## Milan7champions (30 Agosto 2015)

Avercelo noi il centrocampo della Roma


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

tevez pirlo vidal , juve meno 80% , inutile attaccarsi al vento
noi lo sappiamo


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ancora sei qui preparati con Monica





Jaqen ha scritto:


> Poi dimmi come va



Monica fa un saluto a Milanworld


----------



## francylomba (30 Agosto 2015)

lamberto giorgi è in silenzio!! lo adoro quando è teso


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Pensate se avessero anche Strootman che razza di centrocampo...



Strootman, purtroppo per lui, ormai è un ex calciatore. Secondo me non si deve nemmeno più contare.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Gol dei gobbi 

2-1 Roma


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

Gol Dybala. 1-2


----------



## BB7 (30 Agosto 2015)

Questa è la Roma e sempre questa sarà, buoni a nulla


----------



## francylomba (30 Agosto 2015)

ecco sempre cosi a stare fino alla fine a soffrire


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

ottimo questo gol , ci vuole l'illusione


----------



## diavolo (30 Agosto 2015)

Gol di Lionel Dybala


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

CVD

ciao Monica


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Monica fa un saluto a Milanworld


Ringrazia Keita se vai in bianco stasera


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Madonna a Chiellini gli spaccherei la capoccia


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> ragazzi vedendoli ora nel nostro campionato non c'è partita...Dzeko è nettamente piu forte di Mandzukic,il quale è un buonissimo attaccante..ma Edin è da top club.



Lo dici 2 mesi fa, dovevamo prenderlo noi (prestito 4mln) invece di Bacca e con quel soldi (26mln) e quello di Bertolacci (20mln) rinforzare veramente il centrocampo..


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

eh no eh... se non portate a casa i 3punti m arrabbio


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

I gobbi che vogliono un minuto in più


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Agosto 2015)

Ero sicuro che giocassero di sera.....Me la son persa perchè mi son svegliato poco fa ahahahahaha.
Chi mi fa un riassuntino veloce?


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

I tacchi di Pobbà ROTFL


----------



## devils milano (30 Agosto 2015)

panchina della juve arrabbiata xke voleva piu minuti di recupero rispetto a 4 concessi...ti pareva..almeno 12 ci potevano stare...


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Madonna che parata


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

quello e' cosi' stupido che finge rallentando l'azione allo scadere , miracolo


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che fa la Roma


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma che fa la Roma



La Roma.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2015)

Digne sarà forte ma è un pochino montato. Ma proprio pochino.


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

la roma regala dominando , scudetto mai
e' dell'inter


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

*Roma Juve 2-1 FINALE*


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2015)

2 sconfitte di fila. Juve in crisi si può dire?


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2015)

I record negativi di Allegri sono iniziati.

Ho sempre creduto nel misteh


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2015)

Che perdente che è De Rossi


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Sabatini spendendo praticamente poco, tra entrate e uscite, ha messo su una squadra da scudetto e colmando le lacune dell'anno scorso: portiere, esterni di difesa e attacco e punta


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Digne sarà forte ma è un pochino montato. Ma proprio pochino.



E' francese.


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

Ottima partita della Roma, ma nel finale hanno mostrato ancora una volta i limiti psicologici che li porteranno a non vincere il campionato


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

godo


----------



## sballotello (30 Agosto 2015)

modalità Allegri ON


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

La terza giornata è già uno spareggio salvezza per i gobbi


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2015)

La Roma vincerà lo scudetto il giorno in cui daranno il pallone d'oro a Nocerino


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2015)

La Roma quest'anno non ha scuse. DEVE vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## devils milano (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sabatini spendendo praticamente poco, tra entrate e uscite, ha messo su una squadra da scudetto e colmando le lacune dell'anno scorso: portiere, esterni di difesa e attacco e punta



considero Sabatini il migliore DS italiano...immagina se oltre ai soldi delle cessioni avesse avuto pure i nostri 100 milioni di budget....


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

Juve veramente devastata,a parte gli ultimi minuti dettati dalla follia di Keita.
Un minimo di speranza che Allegri possa riuscire nell'impresa di distruggerli c'è,ma è presto per cantare vittoria.
Sopratutto,occhio ad eventuale colpo di mercato finale...

P.S. Dzeko a 15 milioni è un super colpo.


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sabatini spendendo praticamente poco, tra entrate e uscite, ha messo su una squadra da scudetto e colmando le lacune dell'anno scorso: portiere, esterni di difesa e attacco e punta



E dal Genoa prende quelli buoni, al contrario di qualcuno che conosciamo.


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Da esterno stasera mi sono emozionato. La Roma ha praticamente dominato la partita. Il possesso era 70% per i giallorossi e 30% per i bianconeri. Nessuna azione della Juventus, anti calcio completo. Ciò dimostra quanto lesiva può essere l'assenza di playmaker. Credo questa sia stata la miglior partita della Roma di Garcia da quando è arrivato. Tutti sono stati determinanti ma soprattutto i nuovi acquisti. Ottima partita di Digne, Szczesny ha salvato TUTTO nel finale, Dzeko ha spostato gli equilibri e ha pure segnato. Ma il loro centrocampo è qualcosa di mostruoso. Il migliore della Serie A. Come migliore in campo è stato il mio pupillo, colui che da anni vorrei al Milan o all'Arsenal, Miralem Pjanic. Centrocampista TECNICO. Annullato assolutamente Pogba. Rizzoli ha arbitrato bene, salvo le espulsioni sacrosante di Chiellini e Pogba, più il rigore non dato. Comunque mi hanno emozionato perché ci hanno creduto tantissimo, con tutto loro stessi. Come a dire ''Moriremo se necessario ma non passate!''. Due sconfitte di fila per la Juventus e campionato FINALMENTE, ALMENO APPARENTEMENTE, APERTO dopo anni. 

Chiedo ovviamente scusa ai miei amici [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION] [MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION]. Come sapete non ho niente contro la Juventus; è semplicemente per un campionato più aperto dopo anni.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2015)

Poco da dire. Si sente tantissimo la mancanza del trio Tevez-Pirlo-Vidal. La Roma oggi ha giocato alla grande, al contrario della scorsa gara contro l'Hellas. Secondo me la Juve si riprenderà da questo inizio thriller, ma forse questo anno sarà un campionato più aperto


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2015)

ridicola la roma che si mette a pallegiare a suon di "olè" del pubblico e si fa fregare la palla a centrocampo, si sarebbero meritati la beffa solo per questo

comunque la roma che vince lo scudetto, che livelli infimo di serie A...


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2015)

Gli ultimi minuti della Roma mi hanno fatto capire che difficilmente vinceranno lo scudetto, appena appena sale la pressione perdono la testa.

Se solo Pjanic e Nainggolan ce li avessimo noi...

Piano con l'incensamento di Sabatini, è sicuramente capace, però ricordiamo anche i flop: Destro, Doumbia, Cole, Osvaldo, Ibarbo, Astori, Iturbe, Emanuelson, gli spagnoli presi con Luigi Enrico, ecc. ecc.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ridicola la roma che si mette a pallegiare a suon di "olè" del pubblico e si fa fregare la palla a centrocampo, si sarebbero meritati la beffa solo per questo
> 
> comunque la roma che vince lo scudetto, che livelli infimo di serie A...


Concordo , gli olè dei nostri tifosi si merita un bel 
Comunque , [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] Szczesny Dio, con De Sanctis , quella parata nel finale era un gol, e una bestemmia mia


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi minuti della Roma mi hanno fatto capire che difficilmente vinceranno lo scudetto, appena appena sale la pressione perdono la testa.
> 
> Se solo Pjanic e Nainggolan ce li avessimo noi...
> 
> Piano con l'incensamento di Sabatini, è sicuramente capace, però ricordiamo anche i flop: Destro, Doumbia, Cole, Osvaldo, Ibarbo, Astori, Iturbe, Emanuelson, gli spagnoli presi con Luigi Enrico, ecc. ecc.


.


----------



## malos (30 Agosto 2015)

Ottima partita della roma ma sono troppo innamorati del pallone, col compagno libero in buona posizione si intestardiscono a fare tremila dribbling. Lo paghi alla lunga questo narcisismo, non sempre ti va bene come oggi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Ottima partita della roma ma sono troppo innamorati del pallone, col compagno libero in buona posizione si intestardiscono a fare tremila dribbling. Lo paghi alla lunga questo narcisismo, non sempre ti va bene come oggi.



Esatto, spero imparino la lezione 
Cosa ne pensi di Dzeko


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ridicola la roma che si mette a pallegiare a suon di "olè" del pubblico e si fa fregare la palla a centrocampo, si sarebbero meritati la beffa solo per questo
> 
> comunque la roma che vince lo scudetto, che livelli infimo di serie A...





Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La Roma quest'anno non ha scuse. DEVE vincere lo scudetto.



Non c'è pericolo, non vi preoccupate. Sono troppo fragili mentalmente per una serie di motivi.


----------



## malos (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Esatto, spero imparino la lezione
> Cosa ne pensi di Dzeko



E' da anni il mio pupillo, l'ho sempre adorato. Poi, adesso non lo dirà ovvio, è un vecchio cuore rossonero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Siamo a +3 dalla Juve incredibile  , a parte gli scherzi per me la Juve resta favorita ancora ma inizio ad avere dei dubbi anche perchè ora la Roma virtualmente è a +4 e l'Inter per me sarà li anche a lottare e stasera va a +6.


----------



## Marchisio89 (30 Agosto 2015)

Come previsto, ci siamo estremamente indeboliti. Non abbiamo visto palla per oltre 60 minuti e la Roma ha vinto meritatamente.

Ma per i tifosi "veri" ovviamente va benissimo cosí, guai a criticare la dirigenza.



Renegade ha scritto:


> Da esterno stasera mi sono emozionato. La Roma ha praticamente dominato la partita. Il possesso era 70% per i giallorossi e 30% per i bianconeri. Nessuna azione della Juventus, anti calcio completo. Ciò dimostra quanto lesiva può essere l'assenza di playmaker. Credo questa sia stata la miglior partita della Roma di Garcia da quando è arrivato. Tutti sono stati determinanti ma soprattutto i nuovi acquisti. Ottima partita di Digne, Szczesny ha salvato TUTTO nel finale, Dzeko ha spostato gli equilibri e ha pure segnato. Ma il loro centrocampo è qualcosa di mostruoso. Il migliore della Serie A. Come migliore in campo è stato il mio pupillo, colui che da anni vorrei al Milan o all'Arsenal, Miralem Pjanic. Centrocampista TECNICO. Annullato assolutamente Pogba. Rizzoli ha arbitrato bene, salvo le espulsioni sacrosante di Chiellini e Pogba, più il rigore non dato. Comunque mi hanno emozionato perché ci hanno creduto tantissimo, con tutto loro stessi. Come a dire ''Moriremo se necessario ma non passate!''. Due sconfitte di fila per la Juventus e campionato FINALMENTE, ALMENO APPARENTEMENTE, APERTO dopo anni.
> 
> Chiedo ovviamente scusa ai miei amici [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION] [MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION]. Come sapete non ho niente contro la Juventus; è semplicemente per un campionato più aperto dopo anni.


Da tifoso neutrale ovviamente fai benissimo a godere. Ti capisco.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Agosto 2015)

Peccato che me la son persa. Comunque grande Roma, non me la sarei mai aspettata una vittoria contro la Juve. Che si stia iniziando a vedere la mano di Allegri?


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Come previsto, ci siamo estremamente indeboliti. Non abbiamo visto palla per oltre 60 minuti e la Roma ha vinto meritatamente.
> 
> Ma per i tifosi "veri" ovviamente va benissimo cosí, guai a criticare la dirigenza.
> 
> ...



No ma non godo come anti-Juventino. Godo nel fatto che questa sconfitta può significare un campionato diverso dopo quattro anni e non una pseudo-Bundesliga dove vince sempre la solita e stacca di 20 punti sulla seconda. Capisci che intendo? Oltretutto sai quanto apprezzi il progetto juve


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Peccato che me la son persa. Comunque grande Roma, non me la sarei mai aspettata una vittoria contro la Juve. Che si stia iniziando a vedere la mano di Allegri?



Ti sei perso una grandissima partita. Probabilmente la migliore della Roma e di Pjanic. Penso che seguirò sia i giallorossi che i bianconeri quest'anno. Mi entusiasmano molto.


----------



## Marchisio89 (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No ma non godo come anti-Juventino. Godo nel fatto che questa sconfitta può significare un campionato diverso dopo quattro anni e non una pseudo-Bundesliga dove vince sempre la solita e stacca di 20 punti sulla seconda. Capisci che intendo? Oltretutto sai quanto apprezzi il progetto juve


Sí sí, avevo capito il senso del tuo post.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2015)

Roma molto forte, ma ha dimostrato alla fine di non avere la mentalità per vincere mai nulla


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Agosto 2015)

E' presto per dirlo ma sembra che Allegri manifesti la sua tendenza a non essere assolutamente in grado di gestire un passaggio. L'anno scorso di riffe o di raffe aveva ereditato una macchina perfettamente oliata, inarrestabile in Italia e che è arrivato in finale di champ. Quest'anno il motore era da cambiare e sembra che non si sia indovinato...


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> E' presto per dirlo ma sembra che Allegri manifesti la sua tendenza a non essere assolutamente in grado di gestire un passaggio. L'anno scorso di riffe o di raffe aveva ereditato una macchina perfettamente oliata, inarrestabile in Italia e che è arrivato in finale di champ. Quest'anno il motore era da cambiare e sembra che non si sia indovinato...



Secondo me non è colpa di Allegri. Semplicemente non sa gestire squadre smontate. Al Milan non gli furono fatti acquisti di rilievo dopo il primo anno e gli fu smontata letteralmente la squadra con gli addii di Silva e Ibra. Da voi gli hanno ceduto Pirlo, Tevez, Vidal. Non sono arrivati sostituti degni di nota. Dybala pagato 40 che però non è una certezza. Khedira che è fragile fisicamente. Ora leggo di Lemina. Poi gli sono stati presi calciatori non funzionali alle sue idee come Cuadrado. E non gli è stato preso l'unica richiesta e l'unica vera necessità: il trequartista. Se si smontano le squadre e non si comprano sostituti di pari livello è normale un'involuzione.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è colpa di Allegri. Semplicemente non sa gestire squadre smontate. Al Milan non gli furono fatti acquisti di rilievo dopo il primo anno e gli fu smontata letteralmente la squadra con gli addii di Silva e Ibra. Da voi gli hanno ceduto Pirlo, Tevez, Vidal. Non sono arrivati sostituti degni di nota. Dybala pagato 40 che però non è una certezza. Khedira che è fragile fisicamente. Ora leggo di Lemina. Poi gli sono stati presi calciatori non funzionali alle sue idee come Cuadrado. E non gli è stato preso l'unica richiesta e l'unica vera necessità: il trequartista. Se si smontano le squadre e non si comprano sostituti di pari livello è normale un'involuzione.


Certo ma allora siamo tutti bravi ad allenare. Lui con Ibra e Thiago Silva o con Pirlo, Tevez e Vidal...Conte ha vinto 2 campionati con un attacco ridicolo...


----------



## davoreb (30 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Peccato che me la son persa. Comunque grande Roma, non me la sarei mai aspettata una vittoria contro la Juve. Che si stia iniziando a vedere la mano di Allegri?



Padoin in mezzo al campo mi ricorda qualcosa + Io vedo un Pogba stile Boateng.

Pogba è più forte di Boateng, molto più forse ma non è un trequartista, non è un 10!

Oggi disastroso e ogni tanto prova giocate senza logica, per me un grosso errore dargli la 10.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti sei perso una grandissima partita. Probabilmente la migliore della Roma e di Pjanic. Penso che seguirò sia i giallorossi che i bianconeri quest'anno. Mi entusiasmano molto.



Mannaggia a me che mi sono addormentato oggi pomeriggio pensando che la partita fosse alle 20 e 45. Comunque son felice che la Roma sia tornata ad esprimere buon calcio. Sono anche molto felice per Miralem che come ben sei è un giocatore che adoro pure io.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Roma molto forte, ma ha dimostrato alla fine di non avere la mentalità per vincere mai nulla



Ma dio bono , mi fai sperare un pó  

P.s dai scherzo, accetto il tuo pensiero


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Mannaggia a me che mi sono addormentato oggi pomeriggio pensando che la partita fosse alle 20 e 45. Comunque son felice che la Roma sia tornata ad esprimere buon calcio. Sono anche molto felice per Miralem che come ben sei è un giocatore che adoro pure io.



Leggiti il mio post di qualche pagina fa, ti descrive più o meno come è andata. Una roba assurda. 70% di possesso palla giallorosso. La Juve mi ha ricordato il terzo Milan di Allegri

Su Pjanic non ci sono più parole. Se Pogba vale 100, Pjanic vale 120. Che tecnica.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> E' da anni il mio pupillo, l'ho sempre adorato. Poi, adesso non lo dirà ovvio, è un vecchio cuore rossonero.



 ne sono contento , e va bene, può tifare chi vuole, basta che il suo lavoro lo faccia bene


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma dio bono , mi fai sperare un pó
> 
> P.s dai scherzo, accetto il tuo pensiero



E' vero, a livello di 11 titolare avete la squadra più completa. Digne è fortissimo


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2015)

Un centravanti che sa giocare a calcio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2015)

Si è semplicemente esaurita l'eredità di Conte.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Leggiti il mio post di qualche pagina fa, ti descrive più o meno come è andata. Una roba assurda. 70% di possesso palla giallorosso. La Juve mi ha ricordato il terzo Milan di Allegri
> 
> Su Pjanic non ci sono più parole. Se Pogba vale 100, Pjanic vale 120. Che tecnica.



Eheh. L'avevo già letto. Da come hai scritto sembra che la Roma abbia fatto la Juve (dello scorso) anno e la Juve abbia fatto la Roma (sempre dello scorso anno)


----------



## alessandro77 (30 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ottima partita della Roma, ma nel finale hanno mostrato ancora una volta i limiti psicologici che li porteranno a non vincere il campionato



quoto.. è la Roma la peggior avversaria di sè stessa


----------



## Kaw (30 Agosto 2015)

La Roma ha rischiato di buttare una vittoria assolutamente meritata giocando dominando l'avversario, e la Juve ha rischiato di pareggiare una partita giocando in maniera infima (sembrava il Milan di ieri sera, con le dovute proporzioni).

Comunque dite quello che volete ma il centrocampo della Roma è tantissima roba, ne prendessimo uno a caso di quelli che hanno loro faremmo un upgrade mostruoso.
Se la Roma non vince quest'anno non vince mai più.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma questo Digne? Sinceramente non me lo aspettavo così forte  [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] , [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## accadde_domani (30 Agosto 2015)

I nostri hanno fatto una grande partita e la vittoria è meritata. Però tutta quella sofferenza sul finale con una Juve in 10 e sotto di 2 goal mostra che ancora sotto il profilo mentale c'è un abisso a favore dei bianconeri. A parti invertite, a Torino, la Roma avrebbe incassato 3-4 goal con 2 espulsi. La Juve, a cui va riconosciuta una freddezza fuori dal comune, segna invece il 2-1 e se non fosse per san Szczęsny staremmo qui a parlare dell'ennesima, clamorosa, beffa. A parte la gestione sbagliata dei cambi di Garcia (si vedeva che Keita era morto ma lui ha cambiato solo in attacco), la Roma ne deve ancora mangiare di pagnotte prima di raggiungere il livello della Juve psicologicamente parlando. Se da questa vittoria si trarrà spunto per lavorare sui propri difetti e migliorarsi prevedo un buon futuro, altrimenti questa vittoria non sarà altro che uno specchietto per le allodole. 

Sulla storia della Juve a 0 punti dopo due giornate, c'è inoltre da dire che se in Italia c'è una squadra in grado di battere qualsiasi record, a dispetto della storia e delle statistiche, quella è proprio la Juve, che a maggior ragione dopo oggi rimane la favorita d'obbligo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' vero, a livello di 11 titolare avete la squadra più completa. Digne è fortissimo



Con Digne me lo aspettavo un miglioramento, ma addirittura così  , bravissimo


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non c'è pericolo, non vi preoccupate. Sono troppo fragili mentalmente per una serie di motivi.


E' vero, perderanno molti punti per strada, ma penso che vincerebbero lo stesso. L'unica che può mettere i bastoni tra le ruote può essere l'Inter, oltre alla Juve, che con l'undici titolare vero e proprio sarà più temibile.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma questo Digne? Sinceramente non me lo aspettavo così forte
> [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] , [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]



Ma Szczesny


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma questo Digne? Sinceramente non me lo aspettavo così forte
> @Ma che ooh , @Renegade



Non dirmi che non ti avevo avvisato su Digne. Sono un suo estimatore da sempre. Penso che ormai lo scetticismo sul mercato si sia dissolto. Szczesny, Dzeko e Digne sono risultati DECISIVI.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' vero, perderanno molti punti per strada, ma penso che vincerebbero lo stesso. L'unica che può mettere i bastoni tra le ruote può essere l'Inter, oltre alla Juve, che con l'undici titolare vero e proprio sarà più temibile.



Io spero nell'inter, che si rallentino tutte a vicenda


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non dirmi che non ti avevo avvisato su Digne. Sono un suo estimatore da sempre. Penso che ormai lo scetticismo sul mercato si sia dissolto. Szczesny, Dzeko e Digne sono risultati DECISIVI.



Se Szczesny , tu dicevi che era meglio premdere Romero( si è visto che fenomeno oggi)


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Se Szczesny , tu dicevi che era meglio premdere Romero( si è visto che fenomeno oggi)



Probabilmente su Szczesny mi ero sbagliato. Ma all'Arsenal era ormai involuto e poco professionale. Evidentemente da voi si è ritrovato. Comunque il vostro mercato è stato il migliore forse. Vi manca giusto un altro terzino buono


----------



## bonvo74 (30 Agosto 2015)

Che gusto!!!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Probabilmente su Szczesny mi ero sbagliato. Ma all'Arsenal era ormai involuto e poco professionale. Evidentemente da voi si è ritrovato. Comunque il vostro mercato è stato il migliore forse. Vi manca giusto un altro terzino buono



Forse un altro centrale direi e anche un altro centrocampista, florenzi stasera molto bene.


----------



## accadde_domani (30 Agosto 2015)

Manca un terzino dx per tornare a schierare Florenzi davanti e un centrocampista serio. Strootman purtroppo non torna per adesso e Venquer credo sia un mestierante. Comunque chiedo: come posso ottenere anch'io la targhetta "ospite"? Grazie.


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Forse un altro centrale direi e anche un altro centrocampista, florenzi stasera molto bene.





accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Manca un terzino dx per tornare a schierare Florenzi davanti e un centrocampista serio. Strootman purtroppo non torna per adesso e Venquer credo sia un mestierante. Comunque chiedo: come posso ottenere anch'io la targhetta "ospite"? Grazie.



Vai qui http://www.milanworld.net/profile.php?do=editusergroups e seleziona tifoso ospite. 

Comunque l'idea migliore sarebbe prendere Bruno Peres, naturale sostituto di Maicon. Così non dovete acquistare un CC perché Florenzi tornerebbe mezzala d'incursione e sareste apposto


----------



## accadde_domani (30 Agosto 2015)

Grazie mille Renegade!


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Grazie mille Renegade!



Prego!


----------



## juve_inworld (30 Agosto 2015)

Gli unici punti positivi di questa partita: Evra espulso, ovvero, Alex Sandro già dalla prossima, se allegri non impazzisce di nuovo, e il gol di Dybala, che è un gran giocatore.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Probabilmente su Szczesny mi ero sbagliato. Ma all'Arsenal era ormai involuto e poco professionale. Evidentemente da voi si è ritrovato. Comunque il vostro mercato è stato il migliore forse. Vi manca giusto un altro terzino buono



È che all'Arsenal subiamo sempre troppi tiri in porta , e visto che lui ha dei cali di concentrazione, a volte sbaglia, anche goffamente, qui magari, visto che subisce meno tiri in porta, farà meno errori


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Gli unici punti positivi di questa partita: Evra espulso, ovvero, Alex Sandro già dalla prossima, se allegri non impazzisce di nuovo, e il gol di Dybala, che è un gran giocatore.



Concordo Dybala è un gran bel giocatore 
Ma per fortuna nostra spero inizi a fare il fenomeno dalla prossima


----------



## juve_inworld (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Concordo Dybala è un gran bel giocatore
> Ma per fortuna nostra spero inizi a fare il fenomeno dalla prossima



Vabbè ma non penso che potrà fare poi tantissimo se la squadra non lo accompagna  deve crescere, e già tanto che ha fatto gol oggi, ma non arriverà a farne due a partita sicuramente, spero solo che allegri schieri i migliori, perche se li lascia in panchina siamo fritti


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma non penso che potrà fare poi tantissimo se la squadra non lo accompagna  deve crescere, e già tanto che ha fatto gol oggi, ma non arriverà a farne due a partita sicuramente, spero solo che allegri schieri i migliori, perche se li lascia in panchina siamo fritti



mettere i migliori in panca è la sua specialità


----------



## Marchisio89 (30 Agosto 2015)

Mi chiedo cosa l'hanno preso a fare Sandro se poi non gioca mai.
Padoin poi mi sa di nuovo Emanuelson, lo schiera sempre nonostante faccia schifo.

Con il ritorno di Marchisio, Khedira e Asamoah pero dovrebbe andare decisamente meglio a centrocampo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo cosa l'hanno preso a fare Sandro se poi non gioca mai.
> Padoin poi mi sa di nuovo Emanuelson, lo schiera sempre nonostante faccia schifo.
> 
> Con il ritorno di Marchisio, Khedira e Asamoah pero dovrebbe andare decisamente meglio a centrocampo.


È brutto giocare praticamente senza mezza squadra, noi l'anno scorso da fine settembre in poi abbiamo avuto tutti gli infortunii possibili e immaginabili


----------



## Marchisio89 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> È brutto giocare praticamente senza mezza squadra, noi l'anno scorso da fine settembre in poi abbiamo avuto tutti gli infortunii possibili e immaginabili


La brutta cosa é che si sono rotti tutti a centrocampo e siamo costretti a schierare gente come Padoin e Sturaro. Con sti scarpari non si va da nessuna parte...e quel genio di Marotta ne sta prendendo un altro, visto che ne abbiamo pochi...

Marotta ha anche avuto il coraggio di dire che non c'é mai stata una trattativa per Draxler (mentre Allegri e tutti i media italiani e tedeschi afferma il contrario), ha proprio la faccia come il sedere e io da tifoso mi sento preso in giro da questo tizio. Mancano poche ore alla chiusura del mercato e giá sto sudando freddo... immagino roba del tipo 20 mln per Vazquez o qualche altro bidone all'italiana, la sua specialitá.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> La brutta cosa é che si sono rotti tutti a centrocampo e siamo costretti a schierare gente come Padoin e Sturaro. Con sti scarpari non si va da nessuna parte...e quel genio di Marotta ne sta prendendo un altro, visto che ne abbiamo pochi...
> 
> Marotta ha anche avuto il coraggio di dire che non c'é mai stata una trattativa per Draxler (mentre Allegri e tutti i media italiani e tedeschi afferma il contrario), ha proprio la faccia come il sedere e io da tifoso mi sento preso in giro da questo tizio. Mancano poche ore alla chiusura del mercato e giá sto sudando freddo... immagino roba del tipo 20 mln per Vazquez o qualche altro bidone all'italiana, la sua specialitá.



Ma a voi si è rotto "solo" ( si fa per dire) il centrocampo, a noi lo scorso anno da fine ottobre si ruppe davvero tutta la squadra, mezza difesa tutta la stagione, il centrocampo, credo che non ne abbiamo messo uno uguale per 2 partite di fila mai, e l'attacco


----------



## Marchisio89 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma a voi si è rotto "solo" ( si fa per dire) il centrocampo, a noi lo scorso anno da fine ottobre si ruppe davvero tutta la squadra, mezza difesa tutta la stagione, il centrocampo, credo che non ne abbiamo messo uno uguale per 2 partite di fila mai, e l'attacco


Ma fosse solo quello il problema. Qua la cosa é grave, questi vendono e non sanno chi prendere, c'é totale confusione. Hanno distrutto una grande squadra...solo che a differenza di Milan e Inter, non siamo neppure riusciti a portare a casa la Champions. In tal caso una stagione di transizione ci stá, noi invece abbiamo smantellato una grnde squadra per una finale di CL, cioé siamo proprio degli sfigati.

Paradossalmente ci ha fatto male la scorsa Champions.


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

Facciamo, a mente fredda, una disamina di quello che è a tutti gli effetti uno dei più grandi disastri sportivi mai visti. 
Una squadra disgustosa, orrenda, lenta, senza cattiveria, con un modulo che dovrebbe essere bandito da tutti i campionati di calcio al mondo ha toccato il punto più basso, l'apice di un'estate orribile, che ha visto lo smantellamento della colonna portante che solo tre mesi fa l'aveva portata ad un passo da un sogno. Tutta colpa di una società di autentici clown, che conoscono si e no 3 giocatori in croce, che regalano i giocatori, che strapagano cessi immondi e tentennano quando c'è da comprare il giocatore che il mister ti sta chiedendo da UN ANNO (!!!). Le colpe di questo schifo per me sono TUTTE della dirigenza.
Assolvo Allegri, si io lo assolvo, perché schierare Padoin regista è chiaramento un messaggio ad una dirigenza di imbecilli, un dito medio tirato alla Marmotta, un chiaro segnale che il mister che ti ha dato tanto si sente giustamente preso per il buco dell'ano e non ci sta a passare per lo scemo del villaggio (come successe col povero Ranieri) dalla MAFIA della carta straccia sportiva torinese, che darà tutta colpa a lui quando questa i risultati non arriveranno, dimenticandosi guarda un po' di una società ridicola e di una proprietà che non caccia un euro per la squadra. La prova di quel che affermo? Andatevi a vedere le dichiarazioni nel post-partita di Max dove smentisce occhio di lince sulla quetione Draxler.
In ultimo, menzione d'onore per il fiore all'occhiello, il _Superfenomenoguardachetisbaglièfortissimo mr. 40 milioni_ alias Paulo Dybala; ragazzi, io so già che direte che sono esagerato a prendermela con lui, che sono prevenuto e che in fin dei conti oggi ha pure segnato e c'é stato chi ha reso INFINITAMENTE PEGGIO, anzi vi dirò di più, probabilmente non avete torto, ma io da uno che costa 40 milioni, che si spendono peana a destra e a manca su quanto sia talentuoso eccetera eccetera pretendo che sia un campione e non mi importa che gioca benino e fa il compitino perché non è costato 15, ma 40 (come Vidal per capirci).
Per il resto le mie pagelle:
Buffon 7 avessimo avuto un altro portiere ne prendevamo 4
Caceres 6 non combina disastri ed è già tanto
Bonucci 6,5 baluardo
Chiellini 3 abbiamo in panca Rugani, basta con questa vergogna
Lichtsteiner 4 ormai ha dato tutto quello che poteva
Pogba 3 vergognati pagliaccio! speriamo che in giro restino sempre idioti pronti a strapagarti
Padoin sv non voglio e non mi sembra giusto infierire, d'altronde non è il suo ruolo poverino
Sturaro 6 si da da fare, ma reggere da solo il centrocampo è dura
Evra 3 doppia ammonizione che manco in Eccellenza
Dybala 6 ho già detto tutto
Mandzukic 3 Llorente non era peggio

Pereyra 6,5 ottima la giocata per Dybala, al momento è IMPRESCINDIBILE in mezzo al campo
Morata 5 si perde nel caos di oggi
Cuadrado 5 fa pena e lo sapevano tutti


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Ma fosse solo quello il problema. Qua la cosa é grave, questi vendono e non sanno chi prendere, c'é totale confusione. Hanno distrutto una grande squadra...solo che a differenza di Milan e Inter, non siamo neppure riusciti a portare a casa la Champions. In tal caso una stagione di transizione ci stá, noi invece abbiamo smantellato una grnde squadra per una finale di CL, cioé siamo proprio degli sfigati.
> 
> Paradossalmente ci ha fatto male la scorsa Champions.



Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez se ne sarebbero andati a prescindere, la Champions non centra nulla, si doveva rifondare, era necessario. Il problema è che i soldi sono stati spesi malissimo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Ma fosse solo quello il problema. Qua la cosa é grave, questi vendono e non sanno chi prendere, c'é totale confusione. Hanno distrutto una grande squadra...solo che a differenza di Milan e Inter, non siamo neppure riusciti a portare a casa la Champions. In tal caso una stagione di transizione ci stá, noi invece abbiamo smantellato una grnde squadra per una finale di CL, cioé siamo proprio degli sfigati.
> 
> Paradossalmente ci ha fatto male la scorsa Champions.


Sul non saper chi prendere siete in buona compagnia, pure noi non scherziamo mica


----------



## Marchisio89 (31 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez se ne sarebbero andati a prescindere, la Champions non centra nulla, si doveva rifondare, era necessario. Il problema è che i soldi sono stati spesi malissimo.


Secondo me ha fatto montare la testa alla dirigenza e facilitato gli addii di quei tre.



Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sul non saper chi prendere siete in buona compagnia, pure noi non scherziamo mica


Dzeko, Salah (entrambi molto funzionali al vostro sistema di gioco), Digne e anche con il portiere avete fatto un ottimo colpo.

Mentre noi ci siamo indeboliti voi vi siete notevolmente rinforzati. Il vostro centrocampo mi piace un casino.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Facciamo, a mente fredda, una disamina di quello che è a tutti gli effetti uno dei più grandi disastri sportivi mai visti.
> Una squadra disgustosa, orrenda, lenta, senza cattiveria, con un modulo che dovrebbe essere bandito da tutti i campionati di calcio al mondo ha toccato il punto più basso, l'apice di un'estate orribile, che ha visto lo smantellamento della colonna portante che solo tre mesi fa l'aveva portata ad un passo da un sogno. Tutta colpa di una società di autentici clown, che conoscono si e no 3 giocatori in croce, che regalano i giocatori, che strapagano cessi immondi e tentennano quando c'è da comprare il giocatore che il mister ti sta chiedendo da UN ANNO (!!!). Le colpe di questo schifo per me sono TUTTE della dirigenza.
> Assolvo Allegri, si io lo assolvo, perché schierare Padoin regista è chiaramento un messaggio ad una dirigenza di imbecilli, un dito medio tirato alla Marmotta, un chiaro segnale che il mister che ti ha dato tanto si sente giustamente preso per il buco dell'ano e non ci sta a passare per lo scemo del villaggio (come successe col povero Ranieri) dalla MAFIA della carta straccia sportiva torinese, che darà tutta colpa a lui quando questa i risultati non arriveranno, dimenticandosi guarda un po' di una società ridicola e di una proprietà che non caccia un euro per la squadra. La prova di quel che affermo? Andatevi a vedere le dichiarazioni nel post-partita di Max dove smentisce occhio di lince sulla quetione Draxler.
> In ultimo, menzione d'onore per il fiore all'occhiello, il _Superfenomenoguardachetisbaglièfortissimo mr. 40 milioni_ alias Paulo Dybala; ragazzi, io so già che direte che sono esagerato a prendermela con lui, che sono prevenuto e che in fin dei conti oggi ha pure segnato e c'é stato chi ha reso INFINITAMENTE PEGGIO, anzi vi dirò di più, probabilmente non avete torto, ma io da uno che costa 40 milioni, che si spendono peana a destra e a manca su quanto sia talentuoso eccetera eccetera pretendo che sia un campione e non mi importa che gioca benino e fa il compitino perché non è costato 15, ma 40 (come Vidal per capirci).
> ...


A Bonucci leverei dalla parola Baluardo -lua- e metterei -st- mi avrebbe fatto esplodere di rabbia un suo gol dopo quello dello scorso anno.


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha fatto montare la testa alla dirigenza e facilitato gli addii di quei tre.



Sul primo punto ti do ragione, ma sul secondo non penso onestamente. Pirlo è alla canna del gas ed era giusto liberarlo, Vidal ha passato un anno a giocare scazzato perché voleva andar via già l'anno scorso e Tevez si sa com'é fatto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha fatto montare la testa alla dirigenza e facilitato gli addii di quei tre.
> 
> 
> Dzeko, Salah (entrambi molto funzionali al vostro sistema di gioco), Digne e anche con il portiere avete fatto un ottimo colpo.
> ...


Gyomber, Vainquer, pure noi in fatto di nomi del cazo non scherziamo.
( su Vainquer parto prevenuto, per poi farmi smentire, ma Gyomber me lo devono spiegare)


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

Sulla carta comunque la Juve ha una rosa normalissima, basti guardare la difesa, giocatori che hanno già dato sulle fasce, un centrale come Chiellini che quando la squadra davanti fatica lui fa il triplo degli errori e non è sereno (ma succedeva pure negli anni pre periodo d'oro, cioè qualche anno fa).
A centrocampo le riserve che giocano sono modestissime ragazzi, i titolari Marchisio e Khedira sono un buon duo ma niente di eccezionale soprattutto in un contesto di squadra che sta rifondando e che ha molti ma molti problemi nel fare gioco.
Si è passati da giocatori come Tevez Pirlo e Vidal a poco o niente, giocatori che sono stati delle scommesse vinte senza essere presi a 40 mln, ora ci sono altre scommesse e tutti si aspettano che questi giochino bene come quelli che se ne sono andati, EH NO, ora tocca sudare per vincere, tocca fare un mercato intelligente (cosa che non avete fatto perché Dybala a 40 mln è pazzia pura), Mandzukic è un attaccante d'area ma non è Tevez, è troppo statico e ha bisogno di palle alte o palloni giocabili dentro l'area.
E poi Pogba, giocatore che dovrebbe dare le piste a Verratti si diceva.. ma per favore, è molto meno maturo, oggi era quasi fuori di sè e non è stato mandato fuori solo per il nome che porta dietro la maglia e perché l'arbitro non poteva rovinare una partita senza storia pure con lui il campo, tralasciando il discorso tecnico perché anche qui non c'è storia.
Quest'anno è durissima arrivare tra le prime 3, peccato che non abbiamo preso Ibra e qualcuno forte in mezzo altrimenti sarebbe stata ancora più dura (ricordatevi che avete la Champions, più avanti peserà e non avrete il weekend libero per preparare la partita di coppa..)


----------



## juve_inworld (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma dai come si fà a dire rosa normalissima... qui è solo questione di recuperare gli infortunati e abbiamo una rosa da semifinale Champions: 







Panchina: Neto, Rugani, Asamoah, Lichtsteiner, Morata, Pereyra, Sturaro, Evra, Caceres, Zaza, ecc..

La panchina sarebbe titolare in praticamente tutte le squadre in Italia... il problema è farli giocare insieme, e averli a disposizione, roba non da poco con Allegri in panchina.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Ma dai come si fà a dire rosa normalissima... qui è solo questione di recuperare gli infortunati e abbiamo una rosa da semifinale Champions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma infatti , se la juve avesse schierato il centrocampo titolare (pogba , marchisio , khedira) la roma non avrebbe vinto . Bisogna far vedere qusta partita al signor galliani per far capire l'importanza del centrocampo , anche la juve se schiera a centrocampo padoin e sturaro va in difficoltà


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2015)

Grande partita di Salah, è una forza della natura. Pogba credo sia impazzito a stargli dietro. Nel secondo tempo si fa pure soffiare un pallone dallo stesso egiziano e sbrocca. Probabilmente in altri contesti non avrebbe finito la partita ma forse quest anno ci sarà poco da fare. E in champions dopo il miracolo statistico dell anno scorso non scommetterei troppo su una lunga permanenza della juventus nel torneo


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sulla carta comunque la Juve ha una rosa normalissima, basti guardare la difesa, giocatori che hanno già dato sulle fasce, un centrale come Chiellini che quando la squadra davanti fatica lui fa il triplo degli errori e non è sereno (ma succedeva pure negli anni pre periodo d'oro, cioè qualche anno fa).
> A centrocampo le riserve che giocano sono modestissime ragazzi, i titolari Marchisio e Khedira sono un buon duo ma niente di eccezionale soprattutto in un contesto di squadra che sta rifondando e che ha molti ma molti problemi nel fare gioco.
> Si è passati da giocatori come Tevez Pirlo e Vidal a poco o niente, giocatori che sono stati delle scommesse vinte senza essere presi a 40 mln, ora ci sono altre scommesse e tutti si aspettano che questi giochino bene come quelli che se ne sono andati, EH NO, ora tocca sudare per vincere, tocca fare un mercato intelligente (cosa che non avete fatto perché Dybala a 40 mln è pazzia pura), Mandzukic è un attaccante d'area ma non è Tevez, è troppo statico e ha bisogno di palle alte o palloni giocabili dentro l'area.
> E poi Pogba, giocatore che dovrebbe dare le piste a Verratti si diceva.. ma per favore, è molto meno maturo, oggi era quasi fuori di sè e non è stato mandato fuori solo per il nome che porta dietro la maglia e perché l'arbitro non poteva rovinare una partita senza storia pure con lui il campo, tralasciando il discorso tecnico perché anche qui non c'è storia.
> Quest'anno è durissima arrivare tra le prime 3, peccato che non abbiamo preso Ibra e qualcuno forte in mezzo altrimenti sarebbe stata ancora più dura (ricordatevi che avete la Champions, più avanti peserà e non avrete il weekend libero per preparare la partita di coppa..)


 Vabe dai non esageriamo, Padoin e sturaro sono due giocatori normali (che farebbero gola al condom) ma pogba, dybala, rocchi, mandzukic, khedira, mazzoleni sono tutti elementi di alto livello


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Ma dai come si fà a dire rosa normalissima... qui è solo questione di recuperare gli infortunati e abbiamo una rosa da semifinale Champions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La difesa e l'attacco non sono di alto livello, probabilmente vivi ancora nel maggio 2015.
Il centrocampo invece è eccezionale per quanto riguarda la Serie A, poco più che normale in Champions.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Ma dai come si fà a dire rosa normalissima... qui è solo questione di recuperare gli infortunati e abbiamo una rosa *da semifinale Champions*:



da finale, direi... ma che dico la vincete in carrozza...


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Ma dai come si fà a dire rosa normalissima... qui è solo questione di recuperare gli infortunati e abbiamo una rosa da semifinale Champions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te che la rosa non debba essere giudicata normalissima, ma non ne esagererei il valore.

Cuadrado in quella posizione e a quei livelli è tutto da verificare, per esempio. E anche la tenuta fisica di Khedira. Per non parlare di Dybala o Mandzukic.
L'attaccante più forte della Juventus a mio parere è Morata. E dietro Rugani deve giocare perché come difensore puro è già più forte degli altri tre (magari potrà commettere errori per il modulo a cui non è abituato, o per la pressione... ma come difensore puro per me è straordinario e se il Milan ci spendesse 25 milioni sarei l'uomo più felice del mondo).

In Europa sulla carta (sulla carta, poi magari il campo dirà qualcosa di diverso e me lo auguro per tutto il calcio italiano) più forti della Juventus ci sono Real Madrid, Barcellona, Bayern Monaco, Chelsea, Manchester City, Manchester United, Paris Saint Germain. Quindi direi squadra da quarti.

EDIT: ma perché questa formazione della Juve ha la maglietta della Nazionale?


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

a me sembra una grande squadra al completo..


----------



## Reedz (31 Agosto 2015)

Se la Juve vuole fare punti in immediato si sbrighi a mettere Alex Sandro e soprattutto a panchinare Manduzkic per il vero fenomeno della squadra, ovvero Morata


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Ma dai come si fà a dire rosa normalissima... qui è solo questione di recuperare gli infortunati e abbiamo una rosa da semifinale Champions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con i titolari non so come finiva, magari ci avreste stracciato 0-6 , però non ne abbiamo la controprova per fortuna  
P.s la Juve squadra normalissima non si può vedere


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te che la rosa non debba essere giudicata normalissima, ma non ne esagererei il valore.
> 
> Cuadrado in quella posizione e a quei livelli è tutto da verificare, per esempio. E anche la tenuta fisica di Khedira. Per non parlare di Dybala o Mandzukic.
> L'attaccante più forte della Juventus a mio parere è Morata. E dietro Rugani deve giocare perché come difensore puro è già più forte degli altri tre (magari potrà commettere errori per il modulo a cui non è abituato, o per la pressione... ma come difensore puro per me è straordinario e se il Milan ci spendesse 25 milioni sarei l'uomo più felice del mondo).
> ...


Il Chelsea fa abbastanza ancora abbastanza schifo, e lo United giusto col Brugge ha fatto una partita da United , ma li vedo mlale, le altre concordo sono superiori alla Juve


----------



## koti (31 Agosto 2015)

Mandzukic è davvero robetta, Dzeko è di un altro livello ed è costato pure meno.


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Ma dai come si fà a dire rosa normalissima... qui è solo questione di recuperare gli infortunati e abbiamo una rosa da semifinale Champions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con questa formazione è già un miracolo se passi il girone.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea fa abbastanza ancora abbastanza schifo, e lo United giusto col Brugge ha fatto una partita da United , ma li vedo mlale, le altre concordo sono superiori alla Juve


Certo, per ora non sono al top, ma sulla carta per me sono superiori. E la Juve comunque con 0 punti in due partite non possiamo considerarla meglio 
(Ho omesso dalla lista l'Arsenal di [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] )


----------



## de sica (31 Agosto 2015)

Io comunque non capisco questo riesumare il "3-5-2", modulo raccapricciante per la champions. Ma ripuntare sul trequartista dietro le punte? 

ah già, draxler al wolfsburg


----------



## Marchisio89 (31 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Con questa formazione è già un miracolo se passi il girone.


Da semifinale di Champions, addirittura.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Certo, per ora non sono al top, ma sulla carta per me sono superiori. E la Juve comunque con 0 punti in due partite non possiamo considerarla meglio
> (Ho omesso dalla lista l'Arsenal di [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] )



L'Arsenal è anche la mia squadra preferita dopo la Roma


----------



## Black1897 (31 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Black1897 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal è anche la mia squadra preferita dopo la Roma



complimenti vivissimi, avete dominato...me lo aspettavo.
se non c'era Buffon finiva in goleada.


----------



## Black1897 (31 Agosto 2015)

Non abbiamo un cavolo di giocatore a centrocampo capace di inventare (Pogba deve far altro)
Non abbiamo chi si prende la responsabilità della giocata (ne a centrocampo ne in attacco)
Non abbiamo chi contrasta
Non abbiamo chi fa filtro
Non abbiamo gente dall'esperienza internazionale altissima (Dio ci conservi Buffon ancora per qualche anno)

squadra totalmente distrutta.
La Juve degli ultimi 4 anni non esiste più.

una macchina perfetta distrutta da un dirigente Indegno e totalmente inadeguato..non mi stupirei se Paratici dopo tutto ciò accaduto facesse le valigie credo ne abbia le palle piene anche lui.

Allegri non ha colpe (al momento)

100 mln spesi in fumo.
Voglio ridere quando il prossimo anno ci sarà da gestire le cessioni di Pogba e Morata.


----------



## Black1897 (31 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Mandzukic è davvero robetta, Dzeko è di un altro livello ed è costato pure meno.



No Mandzukic è forte..dategli tempo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

Inutile prenderci in giro, Pirlo ha sempre ragione. Ha avuto ragione quando ci ha lasciato nella melma e ha avuto ragione quando ha lasciato nella melma la Juventus, non si può fare minimamente a meno di uno come l'Andrea da Brescia, per quanto fosse vecchio, ah poi dimenticavo la pessima stagione di Vidal dell'anno scorso  e che Dybala non potesse sostituire Tevez lo sapevano anche i sassi.
Detto questo, la Juve si è indebolita e si vede ma ciò non vuol dire che non vinceranno il campionato, solo che invece di vincerlo mangiando le castagne, lo vinceranno tirando coriandoli. Niente paura juventini, come al solito avrete ragione voi a maggio


----------



## Black1897 (31 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Inutile prenderci in giro, Pirlo ha sempre ragione. Ha avuto ragione quando ci ha lasciato nella melma e ha avuto ragione quando ha lasciato nella melma la Juventus, non si può fare minimamente a meno di uno come l'Andrea da Brescia, per quanto fosse vecchio, ah poi dimenticavo la pessima stagione di Vidal dell'anno scorso  e che Dybala non potesse sostituire Tevez lo sapevano anche i sassi.
> Detto questo, la Juve si è indebolita e si vede ma ciò non vuol dire che non vinceranno il campionato, solo che invece di vincerlo mangiando le castagne, lo vinceranno tirando coriandoli. Niente paura juventini, come al solito avrete ragione voi a maggio



no non stavolta...non abbiamo nessuno che crei gioco ne nessuno con le palle che prenda per mano la squadra.
se quest'anno vogliamo vincere qualcosa e sperare di fare una buona CL dobbiamo prende IBRA...oggi.
Altrimenti puntiamo alla qualificazione in CL e per i trofei se ne parla forse l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> complimenti vivissimi, avete dominato...me lo aspettavo.
> se non c'era Buffon finiva in goleada.



Grazie. 
Ma da noi se non cera Szczesny , finiva in pareggio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> no non stavolta...non abbiamo nessuno che crei gioco ne nessuno con le palle che prenda per mano la squadra.
> se quest'anno vogliamo vincere qualcosa e sperare di fare una buona CL dobbiamo prende IBRA...oggi.
> Altrimenti puntiamo alla qualificazione in CL e per i trofei se ne parla forse l'anno prossimo.


Pirlo ha lasciato nella melma prima noi e poi voi, dobbiamo solo chinarci, di Pirlo non si può mai fare a meno, mai. Ovviamente dico Pirlo per provocazione ma del regista forte non si può fare a meno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Grazie.
> Ma da noi se non cera Szczesny , finiva in pareggio


La copiaincollato, dici la verità


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La copiaincollato, dici la verità



No, me lo sono imparato a memoria


----------



## juve_inworld (31 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> EDIT: ma perché questa formazione della Juve ha la maglietta della Nazionale?


L'applicativo me la voleva fare pagare la maglietta della juve 



juventino ha scritto:


> Con questa formazione è già un miracolo se passi il girone.





Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Da semifinale di Champions, addirittura.


Siete i due juventini più anti-juventini del mondo, io non ci casco, poi vabbè


----------

